# An example of broken tip repair



## JBroida (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's one i did this afternoon...


----------



## JMac (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks like one of my line cooks knives. I sold him a global for his first knife, and he broke the tip just like that.


----------



## stopbarking (Aug 30, 2012)

I've fixed a couple of knife tips but none of them have come out with a tip this this awesome. I need to work on my tip fixing skills. Great fix!!

Any chance you could describe your method? Did you use that sweet new wheel?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 30, 2012)

the "sweet new wheel" got some use here... its a relatively simple process... reshape spine, reshape edge, thin, sharpen (and maybe some general cleanup somewhere in there)

A lot of people only reshape the spine, but i find that often time the edges end up being too flat this way, so i reshape the edge a bit too


----------



## stopbarking (Aug 30, 2012)

The reshaping the of the edge is the main part I need to work on. On most knives I need work on thinning as well..I need a LOT of practice to get even close to this level. Granted I've only done three knives (one twice...my fault both times :dazed Great work!


----------



## Benuser (Aug 30, 2012)

Great job, love it! In fact, you lowered the tip somewhat (who was a liitle high). Am I right, or is it an illusion?


----------



## Lefty (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice work, Jon! On a Global, no less.


----------



## add (Aug 30, 2012)

Outstanding work, great blending.

When the owner pops the tip off next time... go modified kiritsuke profile on the fix.


----------



## Jim (Aug 30, 2012)

Bah...you cheated us Jon, this is a before and after! hahaha...


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 1, 2012)

Glad you posted this. I broke my first tip today. Was washing a knife and dropped it in the sink. Picked it up, and the tip was gone. :angry1:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 1, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Glad you posted this. I broke my first tip today. Was washing a knife and dropped it in the sink. Picked it up, and the tip was gone. :angry1:



I hate to even ask which knife ...


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 1, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I hate to even ask which knife ...



Epicurean Ryusen utility knife.

Should be a blast putting a tip back on the SG2.

:sad0:


----------

